# Help! mon mac a pris l'eau...



## milia666 (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce matin, mon chat a fait tomber un verre d'eau posé sur la table basse, et même si mon macbook pro était loin du verre, l'eau a coulé dessus... j'étais pas à côté quand ça s'est passé mais dès que je suis revenue dans la pièce, j'ai vu que mon mac baignait dans une flaque. il s'était éteint et plein d'eau. j'ai essayé de le vider et de le rallumer mais rien... 

je l'ai donc posé pendant quelques heures sur le côté comme un livre. Puis voyant qu'il était encore très humide, je l'ai démonté pour sécher les composants. J'ai démonté toute la partie du dessous, sorti la catre mère, le disque dur le ventilateur et la batterie. j'ai enlevé le plus gros de l'eau en utilisant du sopalin puis des coton tiges imbibés d'un peu d'alcool. enfin j'ai laissé tourné un sèche cheveux (sur air froid) pendant une heure dans la pièce pas trop loin de l'ordi, puis j'ai passé le sèche cheveux (toujours sur air froid) sur les parties qui étaient encore un peu humides pour finir de les sécher. 

Puis j'ai méticuleusement tout remonté.

Il ne s'allume toujours pas, mais il réagit un peu. quand je branche le chargeur, la lumière verte s'allume un instant mais s'éteint tout de suite. les voyants lumineux d'indicateur de charge, fonctionnent mais seul le premier clignote très vite.

Est ce que quelqu'un saurait ce que ça signifie? est ce que c'est bon ou mauvais signe (parce qu'avant de le sécher, il ne se passait rien du tout)? est ce que c'est la batterie qui est morte? bref j'ai besoin d'aide!!!


merci!!!


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2012)

Je crains que la batterie soient morte...

Essaie d'enlever la batterie, puis tu branches le chargeur (sans la batterie) et tu essaies de démarrer comme ça

(en parallèle, essaie de joindre ton assurance au cas où ton assurance habitation couvre ce type d'acccident "dégat des eaux")


----------



## milia666 (27 Mai 2012)

ok j'essaie ça tout de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

Oui, on dirait que c'est la batterie. je l'ai enlevée et là tout fonctionne parfaitement! je suis soulagée de voir que c'est pas le DD ou la carte mère...!

bref j'ai mis ma batterie dans un sac de riz, pensez vous que ça puisse la sauver?

merci en tout cas!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Oui, on dirait que c'est la batterie. je l'ai enlevée et là tout fonctionne parfaitement! je suis soulagée de voir que c'est pas le DD ou la carte mère...!

bref j'ai mis ma batterie dans un sac de riz, pensez vous que ça puisse la sauver?

merci en tout cas!

Par contre au démarrage mon disque dur fait un bruit un peu étrange, c'est le même son que d'habitude mais comme si il était au ralenti...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Autre question, où acheter une nouvelle batterie? j'ai un macbook pro unibody de 2010 et sur le site apple ma batterie est introuvable... (pour l'enlever, j'ai du dévisser la coque, dévisser la batterie, et débrancher un connectique...)


----------



## TheloniousMiles (29 Mai 2012)

Ravi de voir que ta carte mère a l'air d'avoir survécu.

Cependant, pour ceux à qui ça pourrait arriver dans l'avenir, il est très important d'éteindre le plus rapidement possible l'ordinateur (rester appuyé 5 secondes sur le bouton power) et surtout le laisser comme tel. Ne pas essayer de l'incliner ou de le retourner, ça fait couler l'eau sur d'avantage de composants.

Pour que ça sèche, ben il faut attendre, attendre et encore attendre.

Si j'avais su ça à l'époque, j'aurais pas dû remplacer ma carte mère.


----------

